# Help vectorizing- separate colors in signblazer



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

hey guys.. ok so i imported a jpeg image into signblazer, then i made it monochromatic like their instructions say, then i vectorize it. but this makes the entire image blue so my question is, when i go to cut is the entire graphic going to be cut, because the graphic is multi colors and i dont want to have to cut the entire image for each color. so is there a way to separate the different colors into layers or something so i can only cut the pieces i want out of each color? i'm attaching my original jpeg image, i want to cut the skulls one color and the target another color and the wings another color, can anyone help?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe you should do it the legal way and purchase that graphic from istockphoto.com then you can download it in vector format


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

thats just one of the many images i have.. i have others that im having the same problem with that are legal theyre just not in vector format


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe its better to pass it over to Dr.Vector, and let him sort it out for you. Less headaches.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I second vector doctor Ha, but.. if istock is selling as a vector file and not raster, do price comparison on two
or you can duplicate that image in 5 min going to Free Vector Art - Download Free Vector Graphics and Vector Art at Vecteezy! where they got all them image vectorized already, and you just gotta bunch them together ; )

You are in sign biz right? doing that will be a breeze, i'd prob. do for ya but come on, gotta learn eventually 
just download piece from puzzle, line them up and size them like you want in Ai, Corel, Flexi, group it and tada


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok thanks I guess ill try to find the images on that site.. its just that all of my graphics and logos are in jpeg format so it would be kind of expensive to have vector dr do them all but I do wanna learn anyway so Ill keep tryin 2 figure it out.. thanks


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

target | Royalty Free Stock Vector Art Illustration | iStockphoto.com here you go in vector format


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

mrbigjack50 said:


> I second vector doctor Ha, but.. if istock is selling as a vector file and not raster, do price comparison on two
> or you can duplicate that image in 5 min going to Free Vector Art - Download Free Vector Graphics and Vector Art at Vecteezy! where they got all them image vectorized already, and you just gotta bunch them together ; )


ok i found a bunch of images on vecteezy but after i download it what do i need to do? do i need to import it into signblazer and vecotrize it? also when i try to import eps files into signblazer they show up black when i open the folder to see my files and when i try to import it nothing happens


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

do you have a vertorizing software? Like Ai, Corel, inkscape is free...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

eh, tell you what, I am waiting for tech to show up, I got a little free time, email me what you got and what you want done, and I fix it up real quick [email protected]


----------



## hustleb (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks but like i said earlier in the post i have a lof of different images i'm trying to prep for cutting.. some are jpeg, some are eps (which i cant upload to signblazer) and others are svg.. but thanks for offering to help.. right now i have signblazer and inkscape but i cant figure out the settings and stuff for inkscape and i cant figure out how to separate the different colors in the image to become different layers for cutting


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

hustleb said:


> thanks but like i said earlier in the post i have a lof of different images i'm trying to prep for cutting.. some are jpeg, some are eps (which i cant upload to signblazer) and others are svg.. but thanks for offering to help.. right now i have signblazer and inkscape but i cant figure out the settings and stuff for inkscape and i cant figure out how to separate the different colors in the image to become different layers for cutting


 
Visit www.forum.uscutter.com to find a wealth of information about vectorizing with InkScape and saving in the correct format, and importing in to SignBlazer.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

mrvixx said:


> target | Royalty Free Stock Vector Art Illustration | iStockphoto.com here you go in vector format


This graphic for use in a resale product (extended license)cost around $200. I think it is too expensive. I would look for vector packages that have similar designs.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm going off of an old thread but hope someone can answer.I have the signblazer software and just decided to play with it. While does the screen, when in cutting show the words cutting correct as you would read them for sign vinyl, but cuts mirrored. The direction of cutting does the same thing, screen shows vinyl cutting left to right but it actually cuts top to bottom????? Just curious


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Brenda when you go to the cutter screen there are check boxes for mirrored cutting and for cutting direction such as always right or always left. There are other boxes for best tracking, minimal blade movement, or minimal vinyl movement. Look at those settings and see what is checked. Hope this helps.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

cbs1963 said:


> Brenda when you go to the cutter screen there are check boxes for mirrored cutting and for cutting direction such as always right or always left. There are other boxes for best tracking, minimal blade movement, or minimal vinyl movement. Look at those settings and see what is checked. Hope this helps.


Thank you for the quick response.I do see those and in order to cut it correct for signs, I have to check the mirror button which makes it look backwards on screen, but actually cuts correct on the vinyl.Again same thing with the direction.If I want to cut left to right it has to show cutting top to bottom on the screen.Hope I haven't confused you, it just makes my brain think a little harder before I do a job.


----------

